# VLC player not displaying Cyrillic subtitles correctly



## em5750 (Oct 16, 2010)

As the title states, VLC player displays Russian subtitles as question marks. I've changed the text encoding to Cyrillic (Windows-1251), UTF-8 autodetection and Formatted Subtitles both checked. The subs are .srt format.

The video file is HD and is an MKV file, that's why I used VLC. Any ideas? I already tried downgrading to version 1.1.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Try this:

Navigate to _Preferences --> Subtitles & OSD_ in VLC and choose the following values:

Default encoding: GB18030
Display Settings, Font Arial Unicode MS


----------



## em5750 (Oct 16, 2010)

Couldn't find this encoding. They all go by name. What's the name of GB18030?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Read here: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=80401


----------

